# I love my cat TOO much!



## yellowsubgirly3 (Jun 11, 2010)

So here is the story. We got a new kitty from a poster on craigslist about 3to4 weeks ago. As soon as I saw her I knew my affection was going to be a problem! (I seem to like to squeel and get in the cat's face when I pet her)
It was fine for a while... Infact she used to sit on my lap and sleep on me for long hours. Now when she sees me she runs away. Infact when I call for her she doesn't even turn to look any longer! Although when I feed her she likes to talk to me and rub against my leg. Go figure!

How do I let her love me again? And stop being so attached to her? Help! 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I felt like that when Gigi seemed a bit less affectionate a little while after I brought her home, but it's actually a good thing. They're feeling more at home, safer and they just don't need us so much as their "home base." And she'll go through phases. My twins were lap cats when they were little, now it's mostly just Charlee. But Cali will sit in my lap on occasion, and I love it when that happens.

She'll come to you when she wants loving and attention.


----------



## yellowsubgirly3 (Jun 11, 2010)

I really hope you are right! I miss her sitting on my lap


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi, Cleo and Cinderella - not lap cats at all, ever!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

My gals gone through several stages. She spent a month sleeping under my bed at night a while back, now she's back to sprawling all over me in bed :roll:


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you play with her? If not, get on the other end of a cat toy or laser pen and interact. Then let her come to you for petting. You didn't say how old she is. As others have pointed out, she's getting more comfortable with her home. On the other hand, you might have to come to terms with the possibility that this cat doesn't care for too much petting.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I love my cat too much also. I'm always kissing his cute, wet, rubber nose. He hates it and a lot of the times he'll only come to within a certain amount of space near me. He's not a lap cat, which I wanted him to be so much. I figured if he's living with me he's going to get kissed know matter what. I just can't help it. He puts up with the kissing, and he still loves me. He'll usually come up on my lap everyday while I'm in my chair especially if I have paper on my lap, which he can't resist. I scratch his chest, which he loves and while I'm doing that his cute little nose is pointing right at me so I just have to give it a kiss. I wish he could understand why I kiss him so much and I'm sure he wished I knew he didn't want to be kissed so much. He doesn't stay in my lap very long anyway. 

Kathy


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The squealing is probably a major turn off for her....stopping it would be a good start towards having her stop avoiding you.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I think JusJim has the right idea. Two of my cats, Tweezer and Scottie, are much more affectionate with me if I play with them regularly. It's as if they are thinking, "If you give me what I want (playtime), I'll give you what you want (kitty cuddles).


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

hi yellowsubgirly, welcome!!!
i had Mocha about 2 months now and am pretty much undergoing what u r with your kitty!
Mocha was just insanely loving in the first 2 or so weeks: daily kisses, followed me around everywhere, slept with me, laid on my chest every night for a good while, etc. gah, i am so in love b/c i never had a cat that was extremely loving. 

Now it's june. she doesnt give me daily kisses nor lays on my chest every nite. she still does follow me around but not all the time, and doesnt sleep with me throughout the whole nite. During the day: she seems to enjoy her own time alone but at certain times, she does go back for looooving affection with me. I notice now she gives me 'stop petting' bites since i pet and kiss her so much....and this didnt happen before. LOL. also in the past week, she has her 'crazy' moments where she'll just suddenly run around the house wildly....i guess she's just being 'happy'...her way of saying, 'hey, i can do what i want here, i'm running wild and free'. I never seen that behavior before either!!!

i think marie73 and jusjim are right: our cats are getting comfy in our homes. 

i also think your kitty will be back to you for more affection when she wants it. i notice when i ignore my cat (which dont last all day!!), she'll come for TLC. in general, i also cant help being so loving to my cat! 

btw, is the cat in your avatar the one you're talking about! she's adorable! no wonder. lol



faithless said:


> My gals gone through several stages. She spent a month sleeping under my bed at night a while back, now she's back to sprawling all over me in bed :roll:


sounds like my cat too! there are certain days in the month where she's quite nonchalant. Then there are days where she is too lovable.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i think i love my cats too much too. lol. they dont avoid me but, they MUST wonder why all the kisses and why their human is meowing back at them. lol. (I swear, me and Boo almost talk! lol) sometimes ill say "are you a pretty girl?" In a higher cute voice, and she will meow back! like "yeah" (as if you say "well duh, of course i am!")

Do they like it/care when we talk to them?? like in our regular voices? (telling them how cute they are & such)??


----------

